# max sec. prison wiring



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

:blink::blink::blink:


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

I was thinkin of writing a novel called...doin hard time ak style. or maybe something like ...problems in americas prisons-an electricians guide to the most screwed up control wiring systems


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Damn! My eyes hurt! 

I deal with stuff like that daily.

Relay magic is fun.


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Oh nice.....glad to know i am not a solo miracle worker.

The whole 20x20 room was like this. 
Pretty sure they chucked all gutter covers.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

aktrapper said:


> Oh nice.....glad to know i am not a solo miracle worker.
> 
> The whole 20x20 room was like this.
> Pretty sure they chucked all gutter covers.


I've got two, three inch, three ring notebooks filled with wire labels and schematics per wire, input, outputs, indicator lights, alarm contacts, actions, time schedules, timer relays cutoffs and references. 

One building.

:thumbup:


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

is that two pieces of conduit going through that gutter on the left? awesome


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

uconduit said:


> is that two pieces of conduit going through that gutter on the left? awesome


 to keep it separate


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Someone didn't take any pride in that original install, they must have been victimized by the system at some point.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

aktrapper said:


> ...I was a little scared seeing that this is how the security of a maximum security prison was wired....


 Secure as f**k.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

The writing style is a perfect match for the pictures. :laughing:


----------



## boora2 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hip Hop ****,thought that song from the 70s by the Walker Brothers called "The Electrician" would be more appropriate."If I jerk this handle,you......


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I am surprised that photography was allowed.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

drsparky said:


> I am surprised that photography was allowed.


probable was not.:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

aktrapper said:


> I show up at the shop first thing in the morning and told I'm going to the state prison. I meet Joe contractor and get escorted into the facility to look at the job. The job involves rewiring 3 maximum security steel doors and one lock. All of the wiring is undersized or missing conductors for the new gates. when I show up the welders already had hacked up a bunch of the old wires and I have a trace out so what was what. The attached picture is all the control wiring down in the relay room. *I was a little scared seeing that this is how the security of a maximum security prison was wired* and the fact that my house was 1/2 a mile away. They have 25 pair Telcom cable going up to the switches in the main control room running the relays that open and close the gate motors. The maintenance forman said the inside the room looked a lot worse before their electrician worked on it. Did I say I got to work with a felone named smart who is really a smart guy actually. It was real messed up job to say the least. I got it done but it only took me 2 weeks to wire up 3 doors and a electric lock. it took forever to go from point A to point B because there is always traffic moving through there of course it was in one of the main corridors by booking area. And you always had to be locked into a secure gate area before they open the next gate. I got to see a lot of real tough looking guys and even a fight happened one guy got all bloodied up with biting another guy's ear off. They sure have it pretty good in prison ..tV meals bathroom. *I'm a hundred percent confident that for a maximum security prison that building is lacking a lot of code compliance.* Not only the electrical but as far as security of Prisons is concerned. Did I mention the mechanical room was down past the laundry where the black boys were playing their hip hop music. The maintenance guy locked me in there once said he had to go take care of something would be back in a few minutes which ended up being 2 hours. Thank goodness I had a telephone knew how to call out to the main control room and somebody came and rescued me. that by far was probably the most messed up job I've ever been on but none-the-less most interesting too. How many code violations do you see? The maintenance forman said that they are getting a new control system for the gates... hopefully sooner than later.


 
There is news media:whistling2:


That crap needs to be fixed, I see to many violations to list That's just sad, but it tends to be the norm in some areas. Now you know why "rules" and "national security" exist, the US is a nation in decline, and those responsible for crap like that want it hidden. 

BTW, You will probably get a lot of heat from the prison for reporting it, but its better that gets brought up to code then to have someone getting out, get hurt, while people wonder what happened.:no:


----------

